# Have you seen the cover of the new August AOS magazine?



## Candace (Aug 17, 2007)

It's a gorgeous photo of Paph. Rachael Anne Booth 'Crown #1' AM/AOS. I thought this might be a neat cross when I purchased my plant from Lance over ebay. Now I can't wait for it to grow up and bloom. If it's anything like this one I'll be ecstatic!

Here's a link to the photo http://orchidweb.org/aos/publications/page02.aspx


----------



## Renegayde (Aug 17, 2007)

WoW


----------



## Heather (Aug 17, 2007)

Allright. I'll admit it, that's pretty nice. I shall continue to persist and resist and no, it isn't futile.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 18, 2007)

Beautiful!!!!

Ramon


----------



## Candace (Aug 18, 2007)

This is the reason people try to grow out these "experimental" hybrid types that may never bloom, or bloom out ugly. Because you might get one that looks like this!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 18, 2007)

You got that right!


----------



## paphioland (Aug 18, 2007)

I love it


----------



## smartie2000 (Aug 18, 2007)

yea! I love that one


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 18, 2007)

That's on my "I Want" list, also.


----------



## rdhed (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah!!!! :rollhappy: I bought this one also.:clap:


----------



## lothianjavert (Aug 24, 2007)

Candace said:


> This is the reason people try to grow out these "experimental" hybrid types that may never bloom, or bloom out ugly. Because you might get one that looks like this!



EXACTLY!!! 

That paph on the cover is just gorgeous.... :drool: :drool: I have a bunch of related crosses (i.e. similar breeding to the one on the cover) that I'm wondering if they'll -ever- bloom out... and a couple that have bloomed out ugly. Still... like everyone... I hope for The One


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2007)

Got the new AOS magazine today, it has a good article w/ many photos of chinese cyps!


----------

